# VIsta PC über W-LAN Verbindung mit XP PC verbinden



## blubber1986 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

habe da ein sau grüßes Problem!

Ich versuche die ganze Zeit den Laptop meiner Freundin per W-LAN mit meinem Internet PC (Internet per LAN, da Kabelmodem) zu verbinden, so das dieser über meinen Rechner ins Internet gehen kann! Bitte helft mir bin schon total am verzweifeln 


Danke euch schonmal im Vorraus!

VLG Markus


----------

